# The Mission Impossible - Stinkie War



## Braki (10/2/19)

Hi everyone,

Yeah I been quiet I know. Been a hell of a few months and it hasn't calmed down. But still going strong.

_My mission impossible:_

Getting the hubby off the stinkies.

_The Road so far:_

Twisp Cue: Threw it in the drawer cause the pods keeps leaking. And didn't give the satisfaction.
Joyetech AIO: With DIY tobacco juice. Lasted a weekend and then also not anymore. Started on 6mg. To strong. Made it 4mg and it kinda worked.....Not
Pico with RTA: With DIY tobacco juice. Lasted longer than a weekend. No go.
Coilart Mino: We are getting somewhere. But the nic is not working. To low. 12mg Project X juice. (I'm enjoying this)
Breeze Aspire: Borrowed from @Hooked . He doesn't like the size and the look.
VGod Cubano Stig Disposable Pod: We got a close winner. It says (60mg/ml Nic). He says it can work, but he is going to use it a lot to get the cravings to go away for a stinkie. So the pod isnt going to last him more than a day.

_So now my question is:_

Coilart Mino with 48mg Nic Salts Tobacco flavour. Even if he uses it a lot. Its 2ml refillable and can be charged. Even if he comes down from a packet a day to 4 stinkies its already a win for me. Biggest problem is when he gets stress at work or the dumb asses working with him works up his blood pressure. Thats when the stinkies is his go-to. I was thinking of dropping a chill pill in his coffee in the mornings  
I'm scared of any side effects on the nic salts though. As soon as something is off with the vaping he drops is. (Leeking pods and tanks. Dont like the taste.)

Any advice will be great now please. I'm really desperate for him to stop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (10/2/19)

Braki said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Yeah I been quiet I know. Been a hell of a few months and it hasn't calmed down. But still going strong.
> 
> ...



@Braki It's a pity that he doesn't like the Breeze 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki (10/2/19)

Hooked said:


> @Braki It's a pity that he doesn't like the Breeze 2



Gave it a look and a vape. He went for the Vgod Stig. Which means we getting somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (10/2/19)

Braki said:


> Twisp Cue: Threw it in the drawer cause the pods keeps leaking. And didn't give the satisfaction.
> Joyetech AIO: With DIY tobacco juice. Lasted a weekend and then also not anymore. Started on 6mg. To strong. Made it 4mg and it kinda worked.....Not
> Pico with RTA: With DIY tobacco juice. Lasted longer than a weekend. No go.
> Coilart Mino: We are getting somewhere. But the nic is not working. To low. 12mg Project X juice. (I'm enjoying this)
> ...



I'm going to say something and other might agree with me or not, but after all those mods and he's not willing to stick with one of them for more than a week or two at least, then I don't think he is completely ready to give up the stinkies just yet.

Unless you go with the VGOD for a few weeks and keep the others as backup. Just for incase. Can always use them around the house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/19)

Braki said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Yeah I been quiet I know. Been a hell of a few months and it hasn't calmed down. But still going strong.
> 
> ...


Now this is perseverance, good luck to you @Braki and just don’t stop trying, or take no for an answer. 

Looking at what didn’t work and what nearly worked, has he tried a reasonable or good MTL tank on the Pico with something like Havana Nights or RedWood by Pied Piper at maybe a 9 mg? Maybe you can split a bottle of 3 mg into 10 ml ones and nic up and have 1 of each 3,6,9 mg depending on the day he’s having, or the one he likes. Once you get the juice you get the nic level and the satisfaction. Also, I’m thinking of something like a Siren 2, quite tight draw, or even a Innokin Ares MTL, a lot more airflow to reasonably tight on the Pico.

I personally don’t do nic salts, but for some it works. Based on his behavior and routines imho that may be a bad idea. I can see a silver developing more than once a day before my eyes. I will think a bit more on this based on how I was, and what I felt and can hopefully come up with something.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (11/2/19)

Braki said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Yeah I been quiet I know. Been a hell of a few months and it hasn't calmed down. But still going strong.
> 
> ...


At least your hubby is receptive to the idea of vapeing.As I've stated many times on forum my wife won't even consider vapeing and isn't the type to even try leaving her comfort zone.Don't give up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/2/19)

Hi @Braki. I don't know if he tries to vape exclusively. It did take me quite a while to reach that point. I used to vape & smoke and gradually reduced the smoking to two a day. That was when I could kick the cigarette habit completely 

All of the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Braki (11/2/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Now this is perseverance, good luck to you @Braki and just don’t stop trying, or take no for an answer.
> 
> Looking at what didn’t work and what nearly worked, has he tried a reasonable or good MTL tank on the Pico with something like Havana Nights or RedWood by Pied Piper at maybe a 9 mg? Maybe you can split a bottle of 3 mg into 10 ml ones and nic up and have 1 of each 3,6,9 mg depending on the day he’s having, or the one he likes. Once you get the juice you get the nic level and the satisfaction. Also, I’m thinking of something like a Siren 2, quite tight draw, or even a Innokin Ares MTL, a lot more airflow to reasonably tight on the Pico.
> 
> I personally don’t do nic salts, but for some it works. Based on his behavior and routines imho that may be a bad idea. I can see a silver developing more than once a day before my eyes. I will think a bit more on this based on how I was, and what I felt and can hopefully come up with something.



Problem is that he is in the army working in the technical division. So he is very up and down stuff. So need something small that fits in the pocket. Like a MTL mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki (11/2/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hi @Braki. I don't know if he tries to vape exclusively. It did take me quite a while to reach that point. I used to vape & smoke and gradually reduced the smoking to two a day. That was when I could kick the cigarette habit completely
> 
> All of the best.
> 
> ...



He is all for the idea of not having all the bad chemicals entering his body. So the pod system is drawing his attention more than the bigger mods and tanks. He came down to 4 cigarettes a day, but went back up since last week. 

The will is there. The mind is not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/2/19)

Perhaps you should release the pressure on him for a while. He may start of his own volition in a week or two. He can then see vaping as his own decision rather than one he was being forced into. He can then claim it as his own achievement. Just a thought. Men are very strange creatures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (11/2/19)

@Braki, I agree with @Adephi here. The first target must be to get him to *want* to quit smoking, really *want* to. If someone doesn't truly want to stop smoking, then they'll always find a reason to go back to smoking. I know, I've been there. You have to try and convince him the he wants to quit smoking. After that, it get's much easier.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Braki (11/2/19)

zadiac said:


> @Braki, I agree with @Adephi here. The first target must be to get him to *want* to quit smoking, really *want* to. If someone doesn't truly want to stop smoking, then they'll always find a reason to go back to smoking. I know, I've been there. You have to try and convince him the he wants to quit smoking. After that, it get's much easier.



Thats the difficult part. How do I convince him that he wants to quit without pushing him?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/2/19)

Braki said:


> Thats the difficult part. How do I convince him that he wants to quit without pushing him?



@Braki you simply can't... just leave him be... after he realises you are no longer pressurising him he will do it on his own.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Braki (11/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Braki you simply can't... just leave him be... after he realises you are no longer pressurising him he will do it on his own.



Oki doki. I will excuse myself to the bathroom.... throw a tantrum in silence.... and then go back to where he is smoking

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/2/19)

Braki said:


> Thats the difficult part. How do I convince him that he wants to quit without pushing him?


Easy, just tell him: No vapey, no nookie

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Juan_G (11/2/19)

Hi @Braki. I agree that he must absolutely 100% want to quit smoking in order for anything to work. I made a goal for myself to stop smoking by the end of January 2019. Already got myself a mod (or two) and a Nord last year to see what vaping was all about and whether I liked it or not. I liked it so much that I am now more than a month off the stinkies. I use 48mg Nic Salts with the Nord 0.6ohm mesh coil,Yes it might not be the RIGHT thing to do, so I have been told, but it worked for me. I smoked more than 20 a day for 20 years and tried EVERYTHING else to quit smoking. I am now cutting down the nic. Good luck and remember it's gotta be HIS decision to quit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (11/2/19)

I'm also off the smokes but my stomach feels bloated been vaping since November 2018 I vape around 10 - 15 ml @3mg nic
Is this normal to feel like this

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Hi @Braki. I agree that he must absolutely 100% want to quit smoking in order for anything to work. I made a goal for myself to stop smoking by the end of January 2019. Already got myself a mod (or two) and a Nord last year to see what vaping was all about and whether I liked it or not. I liked it so much that I am now more than a month off the stinkies. I use 48mg Nic Salts with the Nord 0.6ohm mesh coil,Yes it might not be the RIGHT thing to do, so I have been told, but it worked for me. I smoked more than 20 a day for 20 years and tried EVERYTHING else to quit smoking. I am now cutting down the nic. Good luck and remember it's gotta be HIS decision to quit.


I am not a fan of nic salts for various reasons, but nothing wrong with high nic in principle. Nicotine does not deserve the bad wrap it gets. I started off almost six years ago with 36 mg regular nic (as did quite a few others). It served me well for a week of transition plus another week. Then I moved to 24 mg for many a month. Eventually down to 12 mg (with one or two tobaccos still at 18 mg) for a few years now. Bear in mind that I only do MTL - DL would have probably seen me down far more, but I do not like the higher heat required. Bottom line - I am happy to stay at 12 mg for as long as required - it is still far far better than stinkies.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (11/2/19)

The vaper said:


> I'm also off the smokes but my stomach feels bloated been vaping since November 2018 I vape around 10 - 15 ml @3mg nic
> Is this normal to feel like this
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


It could be, and I am speculating, your body adapting or it could be that your body does not like PG. Maybe try some Max VG juices and see if it makes a difference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (11/2/19)

Andre said:


> It could be, and I am speculating, your body adapting or it could be that your body does not like PG. Maybe try some Max VG juices and see if it makes a difference.


I Google it now and gonna play around with the pg and vg mixed
They also say to bring the mod closer to your mouth before vaping I kinda do the opposite
I used to drink alot of water when I vaped in the beginning but I was using a the Atlantic nautilus
So it might be too much dripping now cause sometimes I get a hengse sooibrand also lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (11/2/19)

I mixed a 10ml now at 50/50 and gives me a throat hit on 2mg
Tommorow night will try 100%vg
The other thing it might be my mixes gonna give it till month end if the juices don't turned out right I'm done with diy
I might then get rid of all my concentrates then 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redaa (11/2/19)

Try getting him a MTL tank. I'm currently using the OBS MTL cube kit. They cost around 900 bucks.

The tank takes a single rebuildable coil. I generally use vandy vape superfine MTL wire. 5 or 6 wraps ohm out at 0.8 and I vape anywhere between 20 to 25 watts.

I use 18mg freebase nicotine eliquid. It will give a simalar throat hit to a cig. If it's to week try 21mg or 24. If it's to strong try 12mg nic.

There are more and more juice makers coming out with freebase nicotine eliquid in higher concentrates. I prefer this over nic salts.

Perhaps his looking for that satisfaction as a posed to the smoothness of the nic salts.

The other issue with pod systems is that it's variable wattage. Having a device you can set helps allot to get his preference.

Goodluck. Hope he takes to something. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir (11/2/19)

@Braki There's no way to get a person to stop outright unless they want to, of their own accord. 
I was a 40 a day camel filter smoker (and pipe at night until I'd sleep around 3am, so call it 50 to 60 a day I guess). 

The vape mods sat on the shelf unused, and then barely used, for months. Then I woke up one morning and told myself I'm not going to smoke today, I will vape and force myself to deal with it. 
And that's when it worked.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (12/2/19)

Braki said:


> Thats the difficult part. How do I convince him that he wants to quit without pushing him?


Positive reenforcement.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (12/2/19)

The vaper said:


> I'm also off the smokes but my stomach feels bloated been vaping since November 2018 I vape around 10 - 15 ml @3mg nic
> Is this normal to feel like this
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



@The vaper Could be that you're sucking in too much air, just like babies do. You need to be burped. Ask someone to hold you over their shoulder and rub your back. That should do the trick.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mollie (13/2/19)

Hooked said:


> @The vaper Could be that you're sucking in too much air, just like babies do. You need to be burped. Ask someone to hold you over their shoulder and rub your back. That should do the trick.


Haha where do you stay

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Juan_G (14/2/19)

Good day fellow vapers. My goodness what a strange day this has been so far. I'm off the stinkies 5 weeks today and today is the first day that I'm struggling with it, weird isn't it. It feels like I'm not getting any nic from my Nord with 48mg nic salts doesn't matter how much I vape. Guess it's just a mental thing and I'm sure it will pass. Just wondering if any one else has experienced this and how do you deal with it? 

Will stay strong and I would rather drink the ejuice (dont worry I won't) before i pick up a stinkie again.

Hope you all have a very romantic vapin valentines day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (14/2/19)

@Juan_G many a times. And I am a year off the stinkies. I had a fall back since December, but haven't touched them for a bit more than a week. Luckily it was just 1 or 2 a day. Not packets like in the past. It's really difficult especially when the dumb people at work makes my blood pressure rise. I got high freebase nic juice that helps, but o my hat its so difficult.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (14/2/19)

Braki said:


> @Juan_G many a times. And I am a year off the stinkies. I had a fall back since December, but haven't touched them for a bit more than a week. Luckily it was just 1 or 2 a day. Not packets like in the past. It's really difficult especially when the dumb people at work makes my blood pressure rise. I got high freebase nic juice that helps, but o my hat its so difficult.


I understand completely even though i have the advantage of not having a stressful job i get it at home...long story. Well done on the year and im sure you can do it again! Will get some high nic freebase and see how it goes. Feel better now than this morning at least.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G (15/2/19)

Sooooo the good news is that today everything is back to "normal" and I don't feel like smoking at all. Enjoying my Nord today and very happy it's Friday!! Happy weekend everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G (21/2/19)

Here we go again! Everything regarding operation 'quit the stinkies' has been smooth sailing again until tonight. Once again feels like I'm not getting nicotineafied enough after a tank of juice and salt nic in my pod device.

Must point out that I live with 2 heavy smokers and tonight the stinkie smoke actually smells good, even though I know it doesn't.

It might be time to get busy with something to distract this mind of mine lol. 42 days stinkie free today!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (21/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Here we go again! Everything regarding operation 'quit the stinkies' has been smooth sailing again until tonight. Once again feels like I'm not getting nicotineafied enough after a tank of juice and salt nic in my pod device.
> 
> Must point out that I live with 2 heavy smokers and tonight the stinkie smoke actually smells good, even though I know it doesn't.
> 
> It might be time to get busy with something to distract this mind of mine lol. 42 days stinkie free today!


Let’s make it 43, take up knitting if you have to, but don’t stop trying, it’s going to taste crap and you know it! Keeping fingers crossed for a good night to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/2/19)

Juan_G said:


> Here we go again! Everything regarding operation 'quit the stinkies' has been smooth sailing again until tonight. Once again feels like I'm not getting nicotineafied enough after a tank of juice and salt nic in my pod device.
> 
> Must point out that I live with 2 heavy smokers and tonight the stinkie smoke actually smells good, even though I know it doesn't.
> 
> It might be time to get busy with something to distract this mind of mine lol. 42 days stinkie free today!



Hang in there @Juan_G 
Take several toots in succession
What you can also try do is take a toot on the pod, hold it in, then take another toot - hold that in for a few seconds. Might help to get a bit more nic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (21/2/19)

Hooked said:


> @The vaper Could be that you're sucking in too much air, just like babies do. You need to be burped. Ask someone to hold you over their shoulder and rub your back. That should do the trick.



Oh my gosh I laughed so much at this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie (21/2/19)

Carnival said:


> Oh my gosh I laughed so much at this!


Haha OK let's all laugh and get over it 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Juan_G (21/2/19)

Thank you @Room Fogger & @Silver . Best of all is I can knit lol! Turns out I feel much better after having dinner, think I was hungry. Feeling is not completely gone but much better. I did try the toot hold in technique and maybe it started to work. Thanks for the support guys, I'm gonna do muuuuch more than 43 days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (21/2/19)

This is just my opninion. Like I said before, these high nic juices is just a recipe to go back to ciggies. There is no art in saying you stopped smoking and just vape even more nicotine.
When you decide you want to quit, you are motivated. So with this motivation you vape normal juice at about 6mg nic, thats enough, because you are motivated. Now your body will get used to this low nic quickly, within a day or two. So now when you get the bad day or stressfull day, you have a 9 or 12mg nic on hand and quickly take a few drags, and beleive me that will sit you back in your chair. And you dont go chain vape this higher nic for hours, just a few drags or 10min and then back to your lower 6mg and get your motivation back again.
If you vape 48mg where do you go from there? 100mg straight out the bottle? Ill say it again, its a recipe for failure.

Ps I often hear people say how ciggies stink now they stopped. Maybe I was born a smoker, because even after 4months, when I sit between smokers, there is no better smell. Man I miss smoking, the smell and taste, no juice can come close. But its bad for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mollie (21/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> This is just my opninion. Like I said before, these high nic juices is just a recipe to go back to ciggies. There is no art in saying you stopped smoking and just hoit more nicotine.
> When you decide you want to quit, you are motivated. So with this motivation you vape normal juice at about 6mg nic, thats enough, because you are motivated. Now your body will get used to this low nic quickly, within a day or two. So now when you get the bad day or stressfull day, you have a 9 or 12mg nic on hand and quickly take a few drags, and beleive me that will sit you back in your chair. And you dont go chain vape this higher nic for hours, just a few drags or 10min and then back to your lower 6mg and get your motivation back again.
> If you vape 48mg where do you go from there? 100mg straight out the bottle? Ill say it again, its a recipe for failure.
> 
> Ps I often hear people say how ciggies stink now they stopped. Maybe I was born a smoker, because even after 4months, when I sit between smokers, there is no better smell. Man I miss smoking, the smell and taste, no juice can come close. But its bad for you


I'm also off stinkies for about 4 months But I can't stand that smell so glad I'm off
I can't even vape tabacco flavours don't like the taste 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G (21/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> This is just my opninion. Like I said before, these high nic juices is just a recipe to go back to ciggies. There is no art in saying you stopped smoking and just vape even more nicotine.
> When you decide you want to quit, you are motivated. So with this motivation you vape normal juice at about 6mg nic, thats enough, because you are motivated. Now your body will get used to this low nic quickly, within a day or two. So now when you get the bad day or stressfull day, you have a 9 or 12mg nic on hand and quickly take a few drags, and beleive me that will sit you back in your chair. And you dont go chain vape this higher nic for hours, just a few drags or 10min and then back to your lower 6mg and get your motivation back again.
> If you vape 48mg where do you go from there? 100mg straight out the bottle? Ill say it again, its a recipe for failure.
> 
> Ps I often hear people say how ciggies stink now they stopped. Maybe I was born a smoker, because even after 4months, when I sit between smokers, there is no better smell. Man I miss smoking, the smell and taste, no juice can come close. But its bad for you


You have a very good point there. I am more than motivated and will make it work. I am going to take your advise and change my juice, it makes absolutely no sense in quitting smoking and then getting that much nicotine. Actually thought I NEEDED it to quit smoking.

I dont miss smoking except for the taste, hated the smell on my clothes for 20 years but when my people here light up a sig it does smell oh so very good, and then I vape lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (21/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> This is just my opninion. Like I said before, these high nic juices is just a recipe to go back to ciggies. There is no art in saying you stopped smoking and just vape even more nicotine.
> When you decide you want to quit, you are motivated. So with this motivation you vape normal juice at about 6mg nic, thats enough, because you are motivated. Now your body will get used to this low nic quickly, within a day or two. So now when you get the bad day or stressfull day, you have a 9 or 12mg nic on hand and quickly take a few drags, and beleive me that will sit you back in your chair. And you dont go chain vape this higher nic for hours, just a few drags or 10min and then back to your lower 6mg and get your motivation back again.
> If you vape 48mg where do you go from there? 100mg straight out the bottle? Ill say it again, its a recipe for failure.
> 
> Ps I often hear people say how ciggies stink now they stopped. Maybe I was born a smoker, because even after 4months, when I sit between smokers, there is no better smell. Man I miss smoking, the smell and taste, no juice can come close. But its bad for you



@Jean claude Vaaldamme I stopped smoking about 3 years ago and I still *love* the smell of cigarette smoke - fresh smoke, as when people are smoking. I'll often make a point of walking past or standing near smokers just for that smell! And as for sitting between them -ohhh that's just heaven for me - but it makes them uncomfortable lol.

IMO I think that for most people, once a smoker always a smoker - we've just exchanged a cigarette for a mod, that's all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki (26/2/19)

So update on the mission impossible:

We got a pif with an Aspire Spryte and some tobacco juice. It kinda worked for a few days and then hubby said no its not working. So I got him a Smok Nord. We have a winner!! He is down to 10 cigarettes a day and not smoking in his bakkie anymore. Woop Woop!!

But I need to share his story. I laughed so much.

So he is in the army and every morning they have to mos do the whole parade thing. So yesterday he was standing and "op aandag" chest out and ssssshhhhhhh.... Relaxed his chest. Chest out and sssssshhhhhhhhhh.... The Smok was firing in his shirt pocket everytime he pushed his chest out . So the guys standing next to him couldnt understand whats wrong with him. So he said he cant stand up to straight cause he hurt his back.

So last night he got home and said: How do you turn this thing off? Oops... wifey kinda forgot to mention that.

So hubby got a whole training session last night on refilling, switching on and off and replacing the coils.

Winner!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/2/19)

Braki said:


> So update on the mission impossible:
> 
> We got a pif with an Aspire Spryte and some tobacco juice. It kinda worked for a few days and then hubby said no its not working. So I got him a Smok Nord. We have a winner!! He is down to 10 cigarettes a day and not smoking in his bakkie anymore. Woop Woop!!
> 
> ...



Coming from a military family and background I can only imagine how funny that must have looked! Congrats Braki, keep fighting the good fight! When the mindset is right making the switch will come easy. and with your support, I'm sure your husband will get there soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (27/3/19)

Ta da, it's me again!
Just a little update on my war against the stinkies. I have taken your advise @Jean claude Vaaldamme and I am happy to report that I am now only vaping 3mg juice with some 6mg on order for those, now far and in-between, weak moments.

Since the tragic loss of my Nord pod device (fell into the ocean) I have been using my Billet Box and Puma with Dead Rabbit RTA at work and its great. Only using Red Pill in the Billet and a fruit only juice in the Rabbit.

I do vape a lot, well I think it's a lot, roughly 40ml's a day but it's keeping me off the stinkies so I can't complain. My taste is still improving but a lot better, the cravings is under control and I just feel better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Juan_G (27/3/19)

For some reason my whole post did not go through 

A BIG thank you to my new vape family for you guidance and support! I appreciate every one of you!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (28/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Ta da, it's me again!
> Just a little update on my war against the stinkies. I have taken your advise @Jean claude Vaaldamme and I am happy to report that I am now only vaping 3mg juice with some 6mg on order for those, now far and in-between, weak moments.
> 
> Since the tragic loss of my Nord pod device (fell into the ocean) I have been using my Billet Box and Puma with Dead Rabbit RTA at work and its great. Only using Red Pill in the Billet and a fruit only juice in the Rabbit.
> ...


May be you’re starting too low on the Nic and you need to try the 12 or 9mg juices bud. 40ml of juice is quite a lot in my opinion especially if you’re not DIYing unless your pocket can afford it then it’s all good. I personally started at 18mg and within a month I cut down to 12 and so on. Now I’m vaping at 3mg mainly MTL so on my off days I’ll probably go through 12ml, no more. My next mix (I only mix one shots) will be at 1mg...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Ta da, it's me again!
> Just a little update on my war against the stinkies. I have taken your advise @Jean claude Vaaldamme and I am happy to report that I am now only vaping 3mg juice with some 6mg on order for those, now far and in-between, weak moments.
> 
> Since the tragic loss of my Nord pod device (fell into the ocean) I have been using my Billet Box and Puma with Dead Rabbit RTA at work and its great. Only using Red Pill in the Billet and a fruit only juice in the Rabbit.
> ...


Congrats. Yes Im also struggling with the amount off vaping. Im more at under 20ml a day, but thats because I vape lower watts. But I do vape constantly, much more than when I smoked.
But I you can drop the nic dependency your battle is halfway won.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> Ta da, it's me again!
> Just a little update on my war against the stinkies. I have taken your advise @Jean claude Vaaldamme and I am happy to report that I am now only vaping 3mg juice with some 6mg on order for those, now far and in-between, weak moments.
> 
> Since the tragic loss of my Nord pod device (fell into the ocean) I have been using my Billet Box and Puma with Dead Rabbit RTA at work and its great. Only using Red Pill in the Billet and a fruit only juice in the Rabbit.
> ...



Congrats @Juan_G 
fantastic to hear you are feeling better
Keep it up and enjoy the journey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/3/19)

Super Proud @Juan_G !

@Braki, how is your Hubby doing? Winning the battle?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (3/5/19)

Guess who's back, back again...nope sorry to disappoint you but it's not Eminem 

I am nearing my 4th month without cigarettes and life has been good with out it. Unfortunately the people that I live with both still smoke
cigarettes but we all make our own choices in the end. It's not difficult with them smoking (constantly), it's actually a bit annoying because
even though at least 2 their smokes smells really good during the evening when I'm at home, it just stinks the rest of the time. But I promise
I do my best to make the place smell better at a million watts per puff 

I have managed to reduced the amount of juice I vape everyday to about 20ml and rotate between 3,6 and 12mg juice. Sometimes I
still manage to over vape myself but if a juice is good and your coils & wicking is on point then I simply can't help it 

My 2 favorite parts about not smoking anymore is the fact that I don't cough every morning when I wake up AND my clothes doesn't smell like
a ashtray anymore, it's a win win! As for the "YAY let's start vaping because it will be cheaper then cigarettes" yeah so we all know how that
part goes .

I am certain if it wasn't for you awesome people on this forum it would have really sucked to quit smoking on my own and I really appreciate 
every one your suggestions, comments and even jokes. Ok so before we all get teary eyed and start singing kumbaijaa around the fire LET'S VAPE!!!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> As for the "YAY let's start vaping because it will be cheaper than cigarettes" yeah so we all know how that part goes .



Congratulations on staying off the cigarettes.

Vaping is definitely cheaper than smoking in the long term. The key is to DIY your own juice. We all tend to spend way too much on hardware in the first year or two. In the past, this was more reasonable because the equipment was evolving for the better. Over the last couple of years, there have been very few truly useful improvements, particularly where mods are concerned. 

After the initial buying frenzy has been reduced vaping can become really cheap, especially if you DIY juice. There is no excuse for not making juice if you want to save money. Even one-shots will save tons of cash. If someone is capable of vaping safely then you have the ability to make juice. Even a child could do it (but shouldn't). 

I would have spent way over R 70 000 on cigarettes since I started vaping. I have spent nowhere near that on vaping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/5/19)

If I may add to this conversation (I am fighting to get my wife off the analogues), I am nearing the two month mark without a cigarette. I have not touched a higher nic juice than 3 mg, except for trying an mtl rta in a shop that had nic salts in (I nearly died) and can honestly say I have not missed a cigarette once. 
I used to be a heavy(ish?) smoker at at least a pack per day and had been smoking for 20 of my 34 years on earth. If I can mention one little thing that has (so far) worked for me in this journey: Do not try to "replace" your cigarettes, quit cigarettes and then find something new to do instead. You will never get the same taste/buzz from a vape as you will from a cigarette. The same way an alcoholic can't look for a simulated version of his usual poison. You need to look for something else that is great in its own right, for me it has been fruit flavours with some ice (I never got that from a Marlboro). I enjoy the taste of vaping and when I have the Zeus on, I enjoy watching the clouds too.
@Braki I am not sure if this is something that will work for your husband, but maybe take him to a vape shop and let him spend some time (or multiple times) tasting the demo flavours to look for that "wow" juice? If he can find something other than Tobacco, maybe that will be his "new" thing?
This is by no means something that will work for everyone (or even many people), but perhaps it is worth a shot to try? This may also add to that angle it being his decision, if he goes out to find something for himself?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (3/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Guess who's back, back again...nope sorry to disappoint you but it's not Eminem
> 
> I am nearing my 4th month without cigarettes and life has been good with out it. Unfortunately the people that I live with both still smoke
> cigarettes but we all make our own choices in the end. It's not difficult with them smoking (constantly), it's actually a bit annoying because
> ...



Congrats @Juan_G - you have done so well!
4 months vapeaversary coming up - that is fantastic
Must be tough to live with smokers - yikes I can only imagine. 
Keep up the great efforts and continue the vaping! You are a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Guess who's back, back again...nope sorry to disappoint you but it's not Eminem
> 
> I am nearing my 4th month without cigarettes and life has been good with out it. Unfortunately the people that I live with both still smoke
> cigarettes but we all make our own choices in the end. It's not difficult with them smoking (constantly), it's actually a bit annoying because
> ...



@Juan_G 

Particularly since you're living with smokers!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

